# New from Houston,Tx



## Fsh_paintr (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah I know theres an intro forum but I was actually hoping to introduce myself and it actually get read. "How egocentric" of me i know, ha! Anyhow, My name is Chris Mendoza if you can't see on my profile pic, and Im 32 years old. Im from the South East side of Houston known as Pasadena. Its just the formal name of the city, but known by many other names. I fly fish the Galveston area in East and West Bays and all through Freeport and occasionally in East Matty. I don't have a skiff in the strictest sense. I used to have a carolina skiff that was my fly rig. And I actually poled it with much success. But I fixed her up and sold her for more than double what I paid and put into it, and now I have a 15' jon boat I bought for $200 with trailer and title. Unheard of, I know. So she's getting fixed up to become my "new water" search/discover boat while I save up the funds for a real poling skiff <-- wife approved too! Im a stay at home Dad since my wife makes pretty good money and my 2 boys need caring for. Not much family around here, expensive day care and the fact that we prefer to raise and teach our kids ourselves lead to me quitting my job last year. Also, Im a disabled veteran (Army combat engineer) and the VA is generally pretty good at making sure I get my disability every month so we weren't hurting for money in the first place. Fly fishing is my passion but as you can see by the screen name art is also something I do. Its been a metamorphosis as far as technique and styles go but Im finally finding my niche as a street artist and bringing that to the saltwater fishing/fly fishing community. Im pretty cheap on my prices too so if you guys ever see anything you like or want anything done, this disabled veteran would love your business. I even have a painting I did a few days ago for sale in the Misc classified section so check it out and let me know what you guys think, and I have a snook and redfish in the same style Im about to work on to post for sale too. Anyways, Ive been lurking on here for a long time, Im glad to finally have pulled the trigger to join the community and hopefully soon I can not only get this boat fixed and new motor put on it, hell and a new trailer too, and I can contribute some trip reports as well as my art for your visual enjoyment or pain. Take care and happy to be here.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

yobata said:


> Welcome!


I want to see some pictures of your artwork. Post it on here.


----------

